# Come si parlava agli animali dalle vostre parti ?



## Old Jesus (21 Aprile 2008)

Tempo fa partecipai ad una divertentissima giornata sul vernacolo della mia città di origine.... Tra le tante cose, mi colpì il linguaggio che si usava in campagna per comunicare con gli animali. Divertentissimo !!!!!
In alcuni casi sono suoni difficili da pronunciare....

Per far partire il cavallo si tirava fuori un suono a bocca semichiusa, che non saprei come scrivere....HHHHHH (ma non aspirata....)























Chi di voi si ricorda qualcosa del genere ?


----------



## Old Giusy (21 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Tempo fa partecipai ad una divertentissima giornata sul vernacolo della mia città di origine.... Tra le tante cose, mi colpì il linguaggio che si usa va in campagna per comunicare con gli animali. Divertentissimo !!!!!
> In alcuni casi sono suoni difficili da pronunciare....
> 
> Per far partire il cavallo si tirava fuori un suono a bocca semichiusa, che non saprei come scrivere....HHHHHH (ma non aspirata....)
> ...





















Ma come ti vengono?????


----------



## Old Jesus (21 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ma come ti vengono?????


Introspezione......


----------



## Old Giusy (21 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Introspezione......


Sei fuori come un balcone....


----------



## Old Jesus (21 Aprile 2008)

... e, sempre a proposito del cavallo, per fermarlo si urlava: "IIIISSSSCCCCCCCCC !!!!!!!"

Il bello è che funzionava perfettamente....


----------



## Old Jesus (21 Aprile 2008)

Per tranquillizzare il maiale mentre gli si portava il cibo....

"NEK, NEK, NEK, NEK, NEK !!!!!"


----------



## Old Giusy (21 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Per tranquillizzare il maiale mentre gli si portava il cibo....
> 
> "NEK, NEK, NEK, NEK, NEK !!!!!"


Ma chi? Il cantante?  

	
	
		
		
	


	



















Mado sto ridendo da sola....


----------



## Old Jesus (21 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ma chi? Il cantante?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BEH... SE CONSIDERIAMO LA MUSICA CHE FA.... PUO' ESSERE....


----------



## MK (21 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> BEH... SE CONSIDERIAMO LA MUSICA CHE FA.... PUO' ESSERE....


 










































musica?


----------



## Old Jesus (21 Aprile 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> musica?


Dai, in Valtellina come si parlava ai maiali ?


----------



## MK (21 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Dai, in Valtellina come si parlava ai maiali ?


 
E che ne so? Domani chiedo e ti illumino...  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Ma più capre che maiali...


----------



## Old Jesus (21 Aprile 2008)

Vabbè.... continuo io....
Con il gatto... per attirarne l'attenzione : "Mìs, mìs, mìs, mìs...."
Per allontanarlo bruscamente (perchè si fregava il cibo).. : "*SCI'TT ' RE' !!*!"


----------



## Old Vulvia (21 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Vabbè.... continuo io....
> Con il gatto... per attirarne l'attenzione : "Mìs, mìs, mìs, mìs...."
> Per allontanarlo bruscamente (perchè si fregava il cibo).. : "*SCI'TT ' RE' !!*!"


Ma che è???  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Comunque con la mia gatta, per chiamarla schiocco bacetti ripetuti velocemente.. in questo modo in genere la ipnotizzo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ma poi fa quel che vuole lei  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Lei invece per distogliermi dal lavoro o da qualche altra attività, si piazza a un metro da me, mi guarda intensamente e fa le fusa, come dire "basta, ora ci sono io"..

ps: mi accorgo di non essere stata molto in tema.. amen


----------



## Grande82 (21 Aprile 2008)




----------



## Nobody (22 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Tempo fa partecipai ad una divertentissima giornata sul vernacolo della mia città di origine.... Tra le tante cose, mi colpì il linguaggio che si usava in campagna per comunicare con gli animali. Divertentissimo !!!!!
> In alcuni casi sono suoni difficili da pronunciare....
> 
> Per far partire il cavallo si tirava fuori un suono a bocca semichiusa, che non saprei come scrivere....HHHHHH (ma non aspirata....)
> ...


Coi cani a colpi di pietre....con gli asini bastonate....


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (22 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> ... e, sempre a proposito del cavallo, per fermarlo si urlava: "IIIISSSSCCCCCCCCC !!!!!!!"
> 
> Il bello è che funzionava perfettamente....


anche qui....


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Coi cani a colpi di pietre....con gli asini bastonate....

















anatema!!!!


----------



## Nobody (22 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> anatema!!!!


Ma è la verità...in campagna si fa così


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma è la verità...in campagna si fa così


si faceva


----------



## Old Jesus (23 Aprile 2008)

Prosecuzione... Si amplia il vocabolario....

Per avvicinare un cucciolo di cane: "_Zurù, zurù, zurù....."_

Per allontanare un cane invadente; "*ZZZZZZZZA'* *!!!!!*"


----------



## Old Giusy (23 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Prosecuzione... Si amplia il vocabolario....
> 
> Per avvicinare un cucciolo di cane: "_Zurù, zurù, zurù....."_
> 
> Per allontanare un cane invadente; "*ZZZZZZZZA'* *!!!!!*"


Vedo che l'imbriacamento non ti è passato....  

	
	
		
		
	


	









'giorno!


----------



## Old Jesus (23 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Vedo che l'imbriacamento non ti è passato....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Auè !!!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Aprile 2008)

c'è una mia amica che quando il cane non le obbedisce (notare che l'ha chiamato DUX...) gli dice
occhio che ti tiro un sasso.!!
quello corre subito 

	
	
		
		
	


	













io al pilù dico vieni da mammà


----------

